# Plistospilota guineensis



## Birdfly

Hi,

Here are a few photos of my Mega mantids  this species is rapidly becoming a favourite of mine, mostly due to there large size.

Below are approximatly 5th instar, They start off very small!












Feeding in my greenhouse.































Growing on a bit


























Sub-adult male.






Sub-adult female.


----------



## jarek

very nice I had pair once, are you going to breed them?


----------



## Birdfly

Yeah, Well hopefully? I have one female and four males, So might be in with a chance of an ootheca or two?

cheers


----------



## OGIGA

Great pictures!


----------



## jarek

> I have one female and four males


when they will be adults put all four males with that one femal I wonder what the males will do


----------



## Birdfly

Hi, lol yes thats a possibility? they aren't all the same age though, two of the males are behind by one and two instars, i will slow one of the more advanced males down keeping the oldest male up with the female. This will be my first mating attempt and so on with the other males when they mature[or at least thats my plan]. I have heard that the females might need remating after one or a few ootheca? If this is the case then i am a little bit better set for sexual cannablism, final moult disasters and remating, having four, staggered age males. Still a long way from hoards of twitching 1st instar antennas..

cheers


----------



## Rob Byatt

I've had these pics for weeks now, so it's about time I posted them.

I love this species, apart from the huge size (12cm), the colours are amazing  

All of an adult female......


----------



## Ian

Wow, those nymphs really are beefy!

Good wing shot Rob, are the vein type lines on the wings more prominent than the average mantis, or is it just the macro photography?


----------



## Rob Byatt

Cheers, the veination of the wings is more prominent than in most species, but the close-up does help :wink:

These are not pictures of a nymph by the way, it's an adult female :wink:


----------



## OGIGA

Wow, very colorful mantis. Very nice pictures too!


----------



## Ian

So, the adult females only grow bud wings?


----------



## Rob Byatt

> So, the adult females only grow bud wings?


Nope, as you can see in my pitures the female is fully winged.

No adult insect has wing buds, only insects in their nymphal stages can have them; they are developing wings.

An insect with wings that are reduced substantially are known as brachypterous, completely wingless insects are known as apterous.

Rob.


----------



## Ian

Ahh sorry, I thought you were referring to the photos from the first posts birdfly.

Don't Brunerria species (females) have bud wings? Along with the Bud winged mantids itself...


----------



## Rob Byatt

> Ahh sorry, I thought you were referring to the photos from the first posts birdfly.Don't Brunerria species (females) have bud wings? Along with the Bud winged mantids itself...


Nope, technically no adult insects have 'bud-wings' - they are developing wings of nymphs.

That is why I hate the name Bud wing, as it is actually inaccurate :wink:

_B. borealis_ has brachypterous wings. The wings are fully formed however, hence they are not wing buds.


----------



## Jenn

Wonderful pictures... the female is beautifully colored... You have no problems bringing them outside? They dont try to take off on you?


----------



## yen_saw

Cool! the vein on wings is very appearing.


----------



## Ian

> Ahh sorry, I thought you were referring to the photos from the first posts birdfly.Don't Brunerria species (females) have bud wings? Along with the Bud winged mantids itself...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, technically no adult insects have 'bud-wings' - they are developing wings of nymphs.
> 
> That is why I hate the name Bud wing, as it is actually inaccurate :wink:
> 
> _B. borealis_ has brachypterous wings. The wings are fully formed however, hence they are not wing buds.
Click to expand...

Ahh okay. Interesting  

But, I doubt the "bud wing mantis" name will ever die out...although having said that, seeing many more people referring to Blepharopsis as "Thistle mantis"!


----------



## RodG

Great photos Birdfly and Rob!!! Maybe someday these fantastic mantids will show up in the hobby here in the USA


----------



## athicks

Great pics!

Is that a bee that one of them is eating though? Don't you worry about the stinger?


----------



## RodG

Rob mentioned in another thread that this species was bred for the first time in the UK in 2006. How long would it typically take for this mantid species to than make into the hobby on this side of the pond???


----------



## Asa

Beautiful species. I have a couple 8) .


----------



## RodG

That's great news Asa  Hopefully you will get many fertile ooths 8)


----------



## Asa

I already have two ooths :wink:


----------



## yen_saw

Sweet.....  

Please keep us update when it hatched asa


----------



## RodG

Asa, please, please, please if you are successful with the ooths put me on your list  Best of Luck for sure!!!


----------



## RodG

Yen, have you cultured this species yet???


----------



## RodG

Birdfly, any recent photos to share of this cool species???


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen, have you cultured this species yet???


Rod, sorry for being ignorant, no i haven't had a chance to keep this species yet. Hopefully it will be available here on day.


----------



## RodG

Yen, maybe one day an ooth or some nymphs will make it our way. Would

be great to have this species in the hobby over here 8)


----------



## Asa

It just might. One of my ooths has proven dead. But I still have another one.


----------



## Birdfly

> Birdfly, any recent photos to share of this cool species???


Nothing new mate, i've just lost my only female :x i had three males, i've sent two to a mate and he should be sending me a female soon? will try to get those paired at some point but they are tricky?


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen, maybe one day an ooth or some nymphs will make it our way. Wouldbe great to have this species in the hobby over here 8)


well, we can wait for Asa to have his ootheca hatch out.

I am not planning to bring this species in my culture at the moment but you know if i really want a species i will go all out for it.


----------



## RodG

Well Yen, I really want this species  Please see what you can do!!!

And yes, I am hoping Asa has great luck with his remaining ooth 8)


----------



## RodG

Sorry to hear that Birdfly  Best of luck when you get the new female!!!


----------

